#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund-Erklärung >

## Gini

Hallo! 
Ich bin neu hier und starte gleich den Versuch, viell. ein bißchen Klarheit in meinen MRT-Befund zu bekommen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dabei helfen ?!? :loser_3_cut:  
Ich kann mit dem meisten leider nichts anfangen:  *HWS a.p. und seitlich:* Inzipiente linkskonvexe Skoliose bei überstreckter Lordose. Geringe Höhenreduktion des Wirbelkörpers HWK 6 durch Deckplattenimpression. Einengung der Intervertebralräume in Höhe C4-C5 und C5-C6 mit Zeichen der zervikalen Osteochondrose und geringen bis mäßigen Spondylose und deutlichen Unkovertebralgelenksarthrosen beidseits vor allem in Höhe C5-C6. Geringe bis mäßige Intervertebralgelenksarthrosen beidseits vor allem am zervikothorakalen Übergang.  *BWS a.p. und seitlich:* Diskrete, vorwiegend rechtskonvexe, alternierende Skoliose bei überstreckter Kyphose und normaler Höhe der Wirbelkörper. Einengung der Intervertebralräume vorwiegend der oberen bis mittleren BWS-Abschnitte von geringer bis mäßiger Ausprägung mit Zeichen der Oseochondrose und inzipienten Spondylose in korrespondierender Höhe.  *LWS a.p. und seitlich:* Diskrete linkskonvexe Skoliose des thorakolumbalen Übergangs bei überstreckter Lordose der LWS. Normale Höhe der Wirbelkörper. Deutliche Einengung der Intervertebralräume in Höhe L1-L2 und L2-L3 sowie mäßige Einengung auch in L3-L4.  Zeichen der Osteochondrose in den korrespondierenden Segmenten. Mäßige Intervertebralgelenksarthrosen beidseits lumbosakral.   Ich wäre echt sehr froh und dankbar, wenn mir das jemand etwas verständlicher machen könnte (wenn möglich viell. auch mit kurzer persön. Einschätzung, natürlich ohne Gewähr!).  Also ich versuche mein Glück und lasse mich überraschen. Liebe Grüße an alle in diesem Forum und auf jeden Fall schon mal DANKE, falls mir jemand antworten sollte.  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## dreamchaser

> *HWS a.p. und seitlich:* Inzipiente linkskonvexe Skoliose bei überstreckter Lordose. Geringe Höhenreduktion des Wirbelkörpers HWK 6 durch Deckplattenimpression. Einengung der Intervertebralräume in Höhe C4-C5 und C5-C6 mit Zeichen der zervikalen Osteochondrose und geringen bis mäßigen Spondylose und deutlichen Unkovertebralgelenksarthrosen beidseits vor allem in Höhe C5-C6. Geringe bis mäßige Intervertebralgelenksarthrosen beidseits vor allem am zervikothorakalen Übergang.
> --> Die Halswirbelsäule ist nach links verbogen, die normale Krümmung der Wirbelsäule ist überstreckt (d.h. die Wirbelsäule ist gerader - weniger Dämpfung von Bewegungen). Der Wirbelkörper 6 der Halswirbelsäule ist an der Oberseite etwas eingebrochen, dadurch ist die Höhe des Wirbelkörpers vermindert. Die Zwischenwirbelräume in Höhe C4-5 und C5-6 sind eingeengt, die Gelenke hier etwas verkalkt und es haben sich zwischen den Wirbelkörpern an den Bändern Verknöcherungen gebildet und die Bandscheiben sind teilweise verknöchert. Vor allem am Übergang zwischen Hals- und Brustwirbelsäule bestehen Arthrosen der Zwischenwirbelgelenke.  *BWS a.p. und seitlich:* Diskrete, vorwiegend rechtskonvexe, alternierende Skoliose bei überstreckter Kyphose und normaler Höhe der Wirbelkörper. Einengung der Intervertebralräume vorwiegend der oberen bis mittleren BWS-Abschnitte von geringer bis mäßiger Ausprägung mit Zeichen der Oseochondrose und inzipienten Spondylose in korrespondierender Höhe.
> --> Etwas Verkrümmung der Brustwirbelsäule nach rechts, auch hier ist die Wirbelsäule steiler, die Wirbelkörper haben eine normale Höhe. Die Zwischenwirbelräume der obere und mittleren Teile der Brustwirbelsäule sind etwas eingeengt, dort auch etwas Verknöcherung der Bänder zwischen den Wirbelkörper und der Bandscheiben.  *LWS a.p. und seitlich:* Diskrete linkskonvexe Skoliose des thorakolumbalen Übergangs bei überstreckter Lordose der LWS. Normale Höhe der Wirbelkörper. Deutliche Einengung der Intervertebralräume in Höhe L1-L2 und L2-L3 sowie mäßige Einengung auch in L3-L4.  Zeichen der Osteochondrose in den korrespondierenden Segmenten. Mäßige Intervertebralgelenksarthrosen beidseits lumbosakral.
> --> Auch wieder Verkrümmung der Lendenwirbelsäule nach links und Steilstellung der Wirbelsäule. Die Wirbelkörper sind normal hoch. Die Zwischenwirbelräume in Höhe L1-2 und L2-3 sind deutlich eingeengt, der Zwischenwirbelraum L3-4 ist mäßig eingeengt. Zeichen der Verknöcherung der Bandscheibe (Teile davon). Arthrose der Zwischenwirbelgelenke beidseits.

 
Die Antworten habe ich oben eingefügt, es handelt sich wohl um den Befund von Röntgenaufnahmen und nicht von MRT-Bildern.
Insgesamt könnten die die Verknöcherung der Bandscheiben Probleme machen, sowie der eine Halswirbelkörper 6, der an der Oberseite etwas eingebrochen ist. Von dem Befund her ist das aber nicht schlimm.
Wichtig für eine Aussage ist immer zu wissen, welche Beschwerden du hast - dein behandelnder Arzt wird dir da mehr zu sagen können und wird die Befunde in Zusammenhang mit deinen Beschwerden bringen.

----------


## Gini

Vielen lieben herzlichen Dank! 
Natürlich handelt es sich dabei um Röntgen- und nicht um MRT-Bilder. War mein Fehler, sorry. 
Ich habe leider schon seit Jahren Beschwerden, die in letzter Zeit wirklich arg und vor allem andauernd sind. Früher hatte ich wenigstens immer wieder mal Pausen dazwischen. Das Ganze geht mir inzwischen nicht nur aufs "Kreuz", sondern auch schon ziemlich an die "Nieren", weil der ständige Schmerz zermürbt und außerdem die Lebensqualität schon sehr darunter leidet.  :Sad:  
Ich habe zwar einen Termin beim Orthopäden, aber leider erst in ca. 5 Wochen, deshalb bin ich echt dankbar, dass ich den Röntgen-Befund inzwischen "übersetzt" bekam (und noch dazu so schnell!).  *Nochmals vielen lieben Dank!!!*  :s_thumbup:

----------

